# Intel Core I7 3770K w/ RAID From Sonwebhost



## Sonwebhost (Aug 24, 2013)

Intel Core I7 3770K w/ RAID From Sonwebhost

*Intel Core I7 3770K w/ RAID*  -
4 Cores/8 Threads
3.4GHz/3.9GHz Turbo
32 GB DDR3
2x2TB 2TB 7,200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s

20TB Monthly Transfer

1 Gbit Network
Linux/Windows OS Available 
5 usable IPv4 Address
/64 IPv6 Address Block

Location: Kansus City, Missouri

Remote Reboot Access
$149.95/month PayPal Google Checkout OKPAY Payza

Sonwebhost is an existing company run by Mark Grannum who has 12 years experience in the hosting industry. Sonwebhost was started two years ago and is now hosting 32 servers. We provide WHMCS billing and auto provision for VPS servers.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Datacenter?  Upstream mix?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 24, 2013)

Gotta admit, that's not a bad deal 

Francisco


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 24, 2013)

Why does this look exactly like Datashack though?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Aug 25, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Why does this look exactly like Datashack though?


Most likely because they are reselling WSI or Datashack.  I do not believe they own any of the equipment, I believe it is all reselling/rented.

Cheers!


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 25, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> 2x2TB


SATA, SSD, SAS? 




Sonwebhost said:


> 20TB Monthly Transfer



100Mbit? 1Gbit? 10Gbit ?




Sonwebhost said:


> Linux/Windows OS



Windows licence included? 




Sonwebhost said:


> Sonwebhost is an existing company run by Mark Grannum who has 12 years’ experience in the hosting industry. Sonwebhost was started two years ago and is now hosting 32 servers. *We provide WHMCS billing *and _auto provision for VPS servers. _



*Free WHMCS Licence included?. *_Irrelevant to a dedicated server advert. _


----------



## notFound (Aug 25, 2013)

He is reselling Datashack but they are out of stock (maybe because of him), but I'll forgive it this time. ;-)


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2013)

@sonwebhost - Why have you been banned from WHT?


----------



## Sonwebhost (Aug 29, 2013)

All my life I have been Banned until I met Jesus They said my whois was not displayed I was really banned because my prices were lower than they perfired providers. Enjoy


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 29, 2013)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 29, 2013)

Are you related to hostnun?


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Jesus, this again 

I like the guys persistence, if nothing else.

He should really considering hopping on board with Colocrossing.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Aug 29, 2013)

I know the Sprite King Jesus he runs the servers here at Sonwebhost: I am not affiliate with Hostnun link provided so we all know who they are:    http://youtu.be/hk4ZiaQDhfI

Thanks:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 29, 2013)

Sprite King Jesus.  Now I can't stop picturing a guy in a huge sombrero  with cirtus soda in hand, dragging a burro through the racks.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 29, 2013)

I am so happy, that



> Sonwebhost is an existing company


Really. I had so many contracts with non-existing companies in the past that I have even chosen an invisible woman as my partner. And just to be sure: Are your servers run by the christian god or any other? Not that I get a Zeus Server or something after ordering!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 29, 2013)

You still haven't answered your potential client, HostUS-Alexander.

You're doing a pretty bad job at sales, are you interested in hiring a salesperson?


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 29, 2013)

Sonwebhost is an existing company

Where is sonwebhost registered?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 29, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Sonwebhost is an existing company
> 
> Where is sonwebhost registered?


They are registered in the WHOIS database.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Aug 29, 2013)

You're doing a pretty bad job at sales, are you interested in hiring a salesperson? Your right my sales are not pretty so I can not hire salespersons, would not be able to pay them,  Are your servers run by the christian god? Yes Jesus's Father Jehovah is the God at Sonwebhost. Where is sonwebhost registered?  My company is registered in Paradise, Barbados West Indies, mailing address on the site in Florida, USA. *Free WHMCS Licence included?. *_Irrelevant to a dedicated server advert. This is to let clients know tht the billing is handled by WHMCS not that we provide WHMCS to our clients dedicated servers.I udated the offer showing requested info. Thanks Enjoy_


----------



## MartinD (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you swallowed a bible or something?


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Someone pass me the joint.  Glucoma... Where's my card?


----------



## Lee (Aug 29, 2013)

Whilst I would not buy anything from you, your marketing is ok because I am always rushing to see what you posted next and often talking about you.


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

So I clicked on this thread out of curiousity.. wtf is going on in here!? I'm all confizzled an' stuff, G!


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

This @Damian is where Mr. Island Spliff rattles randomly while reselling us WSI servers fo' mo' money yo.


----------



## Ishaq (Aug 29, 2013)

We are not allowed to leave this thread.. _"You may not pass through here; if you try, we will march out and attack you with the sword"_

RUN!


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 14, 2013)

> Whilst I would not buy anything from you, your marketing is ok because I am always rushing to see what you posted next and often talking about you.


I am sold out of anything all I have now are 

Intel Core I7 3770K w/ RAID and some VPS servers you would be the first to be on the node.


----------



## Gary (Sep 15, 2013)

Christ, looking at your VPS prices, it's no surprise you've got stock.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

Gary said:


> Christ, looking at your VPS prices, it's no surprise you've got stock.


This isn't lowendtalk. No price limit here. 

I'd gladly pay $7/mo for a solid 256MB RAM VPS as opposed to $7/mo for an oversold junk 2GB RAM VPS. I can hardly use 256MB anyway.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 15, 2013)

Gary said:


> Christ, looking at your VPS prices, it's no surprise you've got stock.


What's wrong with the prices?


----------



## Sonwebhost (Sep 27, 2014)

No problems with the prices plus my vps server are never oversold and always on. Thanks


----------



## Eric1212 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sonwebhost said:


> All my life I have been Banned until I met Jesus They said my whois was not displayed I was really banned because my prices were lower than they perfired providers. Enjoy


What?


----------

